# Is there someone who uses QQ and speaks Chinese?



## RayLam (Apr 14, 2013)

my english is not good...i cannot use msn to communicate with others well...so i wanna find someone who can speak chinese and use qq...

i use roux method sub 10 now,but i find it hard to get faster...alexander lau seems like chinese or ethnic chinese?he's a roux master,but i cannot find a good way to get in touch with him...


----------



## Genesis (Apr 14, 2013)

I do, I believe there are a few more on the forums
BTW, I remember reading that Alexander Lau has a Malaysian background...


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2013)

What's qq?

qqtimer?


----------



## Genesis (Apr 14, 2013)

A social network, very famous in China
I believe it's based in China


antoineccantin said:


> What's qq?
> 
> qqtimer?


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Apr 14, 2013)

Genesis said:


> I do, I believe there are a few more on the forums
> BTW, I remember reading that Alexander Lau has a Malaysian background...



Are you serious??? I'm a Malaysian too! And btw he inspired me to use ROUX.

Back to the topic.
你好， 我会说中文，但是我并没有使用qq，平常都只上Facebook。有点好奇，中国上不到Facebook吗？


----------



## RayLam (Apr 15, 2013)

Ooi Yan Qing said:


> Are you serious??? I'm a Malaysian too! And btw he inspired me to use ROUX.
> 
> Back to the topic.
> 你好， 我会说中文，但是我并没有使用qq，平常都只上Facebook。有点好奇，中国上不到Facebook吗？


中国政府封锁了，我们大陆不能上外国的诸如youtube facebook等网站，所以只能装VPN才能上


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: is there someone use qq and speaking chinese?*

说汉语不过很少上qq的路过


----------



## Echo Cubing (Apr 15, 2013)

我说汉语，QQ几乎都在线


----------



## Genesis (Apr 15, 2013)

Ooi Yan Qing said:


> Are you serious??? I'm a Malaysian too! And btw he inspired me to use ROUX.
> 
> Back to the topic.
> 你好， 我会说中文，但是我并没有使用qq，平常都只上Facebook。有点好奇，中国上不到Facebook吗？


Yeahhs, check his 7.37 Ao12 comments


----------



## Zheng Zhang (Apr 17, 2013)

3L的笑死我了，QQtimer。。。


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 17, 2013)

Genesis said:


> I do, I believe there are a few more on the forums
> BTW, I remember reading that Alexander Lau has a Malaysian background...



I do but I am pretty much english other than that. No chinese here sorry


----------



## judithmika (Apr 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> What's qq?
> 
> qqtimer?




QQ like MSN chat tools, the Chinese people commonly used.in the United States, the Chinese will use


----------

